# 2015 Canondale Synapse Alloy



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone know what size tires will fit in these? Hopefully a 35, not too worried about the fender but the frame itself. The specs say it somes with 25's. 

<img id="detail-image-grn" src="https://media.cannondale.com/media/catalog/product/cache/3/small_image/725x/17f82f742ffe127f42dca9de82fb58b1/c/1/c15_cm2442_01_grn_2_1.1409191757.jpg" class="detailImage">

Thanks! Synapse SRAM Rival Disc - SYNAPSE - ENDURANCE ROAD - ROAD - BIKES - 2015


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I doubt it would fit 35s, certainly not with the fenders. The frame and fork is the same as the previous year I believe, just different colors and I can say with confidence with fenders 35s would no way fit on my 14 model.


----------



## admccrea (Sep 10, 2014)

Do you think 32's will fit? I am thinking about buying one of these for my gravel\commuter bike.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

admccrea said:


> Do you think 32's will fit? I am thinking about buying one of these for my gravel\commuter bike.


Small 32 will fit if they have not change any clearances when I was riding a borrowed one

It had those Vittoria rendoir or something like that which said they were 32. More like a 28 really.


----------

